# A day in the marsh



## HeavenHell (Apr 23, 2012)

My first photo post so please be gentle. I took these photos the last couple of weekends in a marsh not far from my home. All photo were taken with a Canon T2i with a Tamron 70-300 attached (I'm working on getting some better equipment). 

Sandhill crane #1






Sandhill crane #2





Frog in the bog





A couple of geese having fun





A nice male mallard





Thanks for looking.


----------



## rwmson (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice, your existing equipment is working fine. I especially liked the 2nd photo from the top.


----------

